# MARJ! Why the passport readiness?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I noticed your signature line. 
So, why are you getting Ricky & Sammy's passports ready for the U.S.? Are they coming to visit their buddy, Mousse???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I saw that too, but assumed it would be for Nationals, no?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

OK Marj now you have to tell. But be sure and let them know I won the prize!!!!

Dana


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Come to GA Marj, it's warm here!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I saw that too, but assumed it would be for Nationals, no?


Oh Oh Oh say it's so pleeease. Not just because we want you in Chicago with us Marj but to meet Ricky & Sammy oh that would be the best.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No No No ---- she is getting ready to come to my playdate, right Marj??


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm....going to meet a new brother or sister?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Are they coming to visit their buddy, Mousse??? "* Ooooooooo, I wish !!

National? Nope. Still not sure about going, but it would definitely NOT be with the dogs! :nono:

Laurie, I'd LOVE to go to your play date, but it's just a wee bit too far. 

Dana was first to notice several days ago and pm me about it, so I told her she won "first prize". That would be a good cup o' joe in Chicago if I go! :whoo: And nooooooo, not a REAL Joe, but the kind you drink. :biggrin1:

No time to write any more, have to run out for dinner at the inlaws'! Will chat later.............


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a guess!!!! Marj did you find a place in New England to vacation this summer that will allow the dogs? And are you going to take the ferry from NS to Maine so Sammy & Ricky can have a playdate with Sam & Delilah? :ear: :welcome: :yo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooh, I know, I know! You're coming to stay here in New York to visit Kubrick and Hitchcock, aren't you?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- after my chocolate funnel cake posting you have to come to the south!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I just thought. Are Sammy and Ricky going to pick up a red sister???? :ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj where are you???? If you are going to be in my area I want to know about it. I will travel with you to NS if you are going to Maine.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you going to Hawaii? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Are you going to Hawaii? :biggrin1:


LMBO !!!!! Good one, Sally. ound:

I only *wish *I was picking up a puppy, red or otherwise. And it would be awesome to go visit Nova Scotia again and pop in to see the "LosSambra" reds and their human family. Thank you, Debbie! Funnel cake, huh? Yuummmm... :biggrin1:

When I heard there was a paw-ty going on and that someone generously offered to have us stay with them as guests, well...... it was a done deal! I'M GOING TO THE PAW-TY PLAY DATE May 31st!!!!! Oh yeah, and I'm bringing hubby and Ricky and Sammy along. ound: The member who invited us is playing dumb here, but I'm not going to 'out' her, she'll have to do that herself. :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Guess I'll have to go add our names to that thread now, huh? :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

****, my invite must have got lost in the mail... 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I hope it isn't the same person who invited me too :suspicious: Now I'm REALLY thinking about coming too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this person likes to party a little too much. Maybe we should have a person from Fl pick us up on the way Maryam


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Marj, we are not too far...how about extending that vacation a little longer. Benji would love to see Sammy..... and didn't Maryam say she is coming too....It would be great to see three look alikes chasing and wrestling each other.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WHO IS IT??? WHERE ARE YOU ALL GOING??? I'm feeling very out of loop here!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, are you ALL coming to our playdate in GA??? That would be so much fun!:whoo:

DH loves nothing more than going shopping at Costco so he'd be thrilled!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> WHO IS IT??? WHERE ARE YOU ALL GOING??? I'm feeling very out of loop here!


Ann, it's not that we "are all going" anywhere, really. There's the Paw-ty thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7645 that I'm posting on now. We will be staying with Riley and Monte which allows us to attend this New England play date. I'm soooooooo thrilled!!! :whoo:

Hon, if I could, I'd do like Maryam and go on a cross continent tour with my Havs, stopping in areas where forum members live so we can all have little paw-ties ! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, you guys don't play fair! Now I really have to convince DH that we need a little break and MA would be the perfect place to go.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! I am going to get to meet Marj, hubby, Ricky and Sammy!!!! yay! 

Maryam, my invite to stay with us is still open!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

<------Jealous and in the "sticks!"  :rant:   

Seriously Marj----I'm so happy you are getting to go and I know you will have a fantastic time at Leeann's! :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We wanna go too!!! :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Oh, you guys don't play fair! Now I really have to convince DH that we need a little break and MA would be the perfect place to go.


How far are you, Michele?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Marj SF is waiting for you and your boys! We promise we will have a play date and share our toys :ear:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

San Fran is my favorite city!! We'd love to go there and have our boys play with you, Oliver and Comet. Who could resist San Fran AND you two? :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

so when will you be here?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As soon as you pack up for your move to Hawaii. I'll watch your boys while you get ready for the big move. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Oh, you guys don't play fair! Now I really have to convince DH that we need a little break and MA would be the perfect place to go.


YES!!!! You have a little less than 2 months to convince him you neeeed a little break.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

marjrc said:


> How far are you, Michele?


I'm only about 4.5 hrs away. It's not a bad drive really. We got Kodi in Salem, which is right nearby if I'm reading the map correctly.


----------

